# Fort Bragg NC-Cumberland County NC EMT jobs?



## Jenniejen (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi! I'm brand new to this forum! I recently completed EMT-B training in Fayetteville,  North Carolina, I'm still waiting to test out at the State and National levels, but while I wait I'm trying to get a game plan going for potential jobs. I would like to work at Fort Bragg EMS on post but I am having the hardest time finding anything on them! I hate the USA jobs site, there are NEVER EMT positions advertised! Anywho, if anyone has any information on Fort Bragg, NC or the surrounding areas I would greatly appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey Jenniejen!  I'm new, too.  I just graduated the basic course at Duke.  I'm looking at Bragg EMS, but can't find anything either!  Maybe we should just drive down to the station!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 15, 2011)

Is it military based or is it privately contracted? I have no clue how EMS and military bases operate though so that's just a shot in the dark. 

USAjobs is obnoxious, but once you get it figured out it's not so bad. With that said, I've never gotten a job from anything I submitted on there :rofl:


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 15, 2011)

Go to the hospital and apply in person. Usually, the EMS services are private contracts using US Government trucks and equipment.


----------



## Jenniejen (Dec 16, 2011)

Actually it is on post, I have no clue how it works either! I know they work out of Womack Army hospital and cover just on post. I should get spousal preference to work on post but jeez...can't find a thing to start with!


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 16, 2011)

Step 1: Go to Womack, probably where the ambulances are parked.
Step 2: Meet the crew.
Step 3: Get info.

You can also go to the post Directorate of Emergency Services, they'll be able to point you in the right direction.


----------

